# Winter Wonderland @ High Speed



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to my back yard 
A couple clips from my new cam.


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Very Cool Vid! What's all that white stuff? LoL Can You send some down to Texas? 

BTW .... Awesome Ride You Have setup There!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!! Great snow...Great Cam!! That's the new Contour 1080p isn't it! I have the 720 HD and love it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dude thats AWESOME :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

man i would love to ride in some snow like that, cool vids


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

awesome videos. we are getting some snow right now. supposed to get bout 6-9 inches. cant wait til tomorrow


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's the kinda clarity i want in my videos!
how much was that camera?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice vids, Where in that in B.C?(if yo don't mine me asking)


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

well guarino113 if its hittin you now I guess its not far from me, bring it on I want a foot


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks all 

Yes it's the Contour HD1080, i paid $365 CAD. It was a little pricy but you pay for what u get with this cam. I burnt a dvd copy of this run down to the river,and the clarity when played on my plasma is incredible. I adjusted my cam up one notch after this ride as i found i was a little low in the front view and a little high in the rear view. We're gonna go for an all dayer tomorrow and see if i can get a full 4 hrs of 1080p on my 16 Gig card. More vids to come.
GWN... I live in Quesnel, about an hours drive from Prince George.I see your a fellow Canuck, where bout's r u?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I work alot up around Tumbler Ridge but I'm in Leduc,AB. I love riding around the mountains you get a little bit of it all mud,hills,water ect...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice! I love too see the snow blanketing on the trees like that. It makes it look more peaceful. Also the sound is from that cam is good too!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice vids man. that audio tube sounds good.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

FREAKIN AWESOME:rockn:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

GWNBrute said:


> I work alot up around Tumbler Ridge but I'm in Leduc,AB. I love riding around the mountains you get a little bit of it all mud,hills,water ect...


I've rode around in the mountains near Hinton,AB and it was beautiful! If I pack enough gas i can ride from my front door all the way to McBride via Bowran Lakes.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

that snow is awesome!!! i love snow. and i live in FL lol That camera has a veryy good picture too. cool vid!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I couldn't imagine riding in that cold. Thats cool as hail though


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

that's why they bottle antifreeze in 12 packs. lol


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

lol. Crack one and go. I personally like the peppermint alcohol to deice the air ways!


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sick dude...just like my area except there are soo many cops on the OFSC trails that its hard to get to the good little picturesque trails without seeing one....

Breaking trails in the winter is a bad idea up here, the canadian shield is very rough around these parts..so unless you know your way around, its best to stay off the trails around here anyways.

Great Vid and keep havin fun! Your machine gives me the shivers....again...very nice work Dave!!

Chef.


----------

